# THEME: Olympus Wednesday!



## minicoop1985 (Aug 20, 2014)

No alliteration! No rhyme! No sense! But it had to be done. Let's see em guys!

My Oly OM-1n and FTL



Olympus collection by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2014)

I'd play, but I don't have one!   :blushing:    A handsome shot up there, though!


----------



## limr (Aug 20, 2014)

Woo hoo!

My first Olympus:




Day 70 - Olympus and flowers by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And a few shots taken with this little guy:




Day 115 - biker on bridge by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 93 - Trees and field by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 125 - Park by limrodrigues, on Flickr


I don't yet have a picture OF my OM-2 (which I got from one of Pixmedic's generous donation threads!), but here are a few taken WITH the OM-2:




Tracks by limrodrigues, on Flickr




No swimming resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Exit 12 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 20, 2014)

Oooh yeah, forgot to show a pic taken with the OM-1n (haven't had film through the FTL yet)



R1-04325-0035 by longm1985, on Flickr

Probably my favorite shot from the OM-1. Not perfect, but there's something I like about it.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 20, 2014)

Liking your photos MC  

Don't have any Olympus stuff unfortunately

The one that got away - a Pen half frame back in '67,  saving for lenses for the Spotmatic so no $$ for a second camera

The one that broke and foolishly was thrown out,  my Trip 35 that went hiking lots,  scan of a print from way back when..


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2014)

I only have ONE piece of Olympus gear...this wide-angle lens!






[    _DSC7420_Canon adapted lens set.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 22, 2014)

limr said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> My first Olympus:
> 
> ...



I have an Oly like Leonore's.....packed away somewhere. Cool little guy. LOVE the last shot of "Exit12".


----------



## Larryc001 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hi. New here. My favorite Olympus.


----------

